# Westside Treffen 2k13



## Ali A

Well fellow car enthusiasts that time has come around once again for our annual show and once again we look forward to having you all here at our show and making it what it is.

For further info please keep an eye out for updates on our Facebook page www.facebook.com/westsidevw and please email [email protected] regarding any further info.


----------



## Ali A

With less than 2weeks to go we are all go go go...look forward to having you at our show.


----------



## myblackbeetle

*Westside Teffen 2K13*

Really looking forward to this show - so many stunning cars and what a laidback way to end the 2013 season.
If you are in the area it's well worth attending to see such superbly detailed cars - every aspect of the cars is amazing.


----------



## MEH4N

im cleaning a car for this today. Might even pop down myself tomorrow. Heard this events always good.


----------



## xJay1337

Be there.


----------

